# Trouble brushing in ss6 stones



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

I don't know if it's just me - but I hate trying to brush in ss6 stones. So many stick to my brush and then pull out the ones already in the holes.

Anyone else have this problem - or is there a trick so they don't stick to my brush?

I've tried a new brush and that didn't help.

Thanks for any suggestions.

CB


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

what kind of brush are you using? what material are you using for a template? what are your hole sizes? what is your hole spacing?


----------



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> what kind of brush are you using? what material are you using for a template? what are your hole sizes? what is your hole spacing?


I'm using the normal brush - the problem is that so many stones are sticking to the brush.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I am with @Leg cramps on this. I have quite a few templates I made to use ss06 stones and I have no problems brushing the stones in.....yes the stones get caught up in the brush, but it does not hinder the process as far as getting the template filled. I would check out the hole size vs the size of the stones.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Normal brush? If you're referring to the foam "paint" brush style like this one: StickyFlock Brush | Colman and Company you must have some strange kind of static electricity thing going on if they stick to the brush.

Otherwise, if the stones are flipping over in the holes or you're brushing them back out again, that hole is probably too large.


----------



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

MarStephenson761 said:


> The Normal brush? If you're referring to the foam "paint" brush style like this one: StickyFlock Brush | Colman and Company you must have some strange kind of static electricity thing going on if they stick to the brush.
> 
> Otherwise, if the stones are flipping over in the holes or you're brushing them back out again, that hole is probably too large.


Yes, that's the kind of brush I'm using. I even sprayed it with static guard. The holes definitely aren't too large - the stones fit nicely in the holes.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

The rhinestone world sells this brush, I haven't used it but people say it works.


----------



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> The rhinestone world sells this brush, I haven't used it but people say it works.


I have one of those and will try it - but I think it is really for rhinestuds.

I am beginning to think it's the rhinestones themselves.


----------



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

cbauer50 said:


> I have one of those and will try it - but I think it is really for rhinestuds.
> 
> I am beginning to think it's the rhinestones themselves.


After more testing, I am sure it's the rhinestones. I spread a bunch out on a piece of paper - thinking maybe it was the sticky flock - but a LOT stuck to the brush that way, too. I tried 2 brand new brushes, even sprayed them with static guard (and left them dry overnight). Those are the only ones that stick to my brush. (Once in a while I may have 1 or 2 ss10 stick), but the ss6, there are probably 25-50 that stick. 

So I am positive it's the rhinestones.

Why would they do this?

Has anyone else ever had this happen to them?


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

You can try to get your brush slightly wet before brushing ss6 stones.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

cbauer50 said:


> After more testing, I am sure it's the rhinestones. I spread a bunch out on a piece of paper - thinking maybe it was the sticky flock - but a LOT stuck to the brush that way, too. I tried 2 brand new brushes, even sprayed them with static guard (and left them dry overnight). Those are the only ones that stick to my brush. (Once in a while I may have 1 or 2 ss10 stick), but the ss6, there are probably 25-50 that stick.
> 
> So I am positive it's the rhinestones.
> 
> ...


Have you used ss6 stones from other vendors?... I have and all ss6 stones will stick to the brush... 

But as mentioned before the stones sticking to the brush is not going to hinder anything... 

When using more than one stone size per template it's more about technique and pressure used that would knock out the larger stones when brushing in the smaller one but its common for a couple larger stones knocked out in the process of brushing in smaller stones...

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

ss06 rhinestones are a PITA to work with but unfortunately that size may be the only option to get the design size or detail you want. It's normal for them to stick inside the brush however as Kevin mentioned it shouldn't make a difference. The key is to pour a thick layer of rhinestones onto the template. They seem to fill better the more that you use. Some people have better luck brushing in a circular motion I however have better luck brushing from side to side. 

More importantly may be your template hole size. If it's too small or too large then you will have a harder time getting the rhinestone in or to stay in the template. I personally cut a 2.5-2.6mm hole but would suggest that you cut a series or different size holes to find what brushes in the easiest for you.


----------



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> ss06 rhinestones are a PITA to work with but unfortunately that size may be the only option to get the design size or detail you want. It's normal for them to stick inside the brush however as Kevin mentioned it shouldn't make a difference. The key is to pour a thick layer of rhinestones onto the template. They seem to fill better the more that you use. Some people have better luck brushing in a circular motion I however have better luck brushing from side to side.
> 
> More importantly may be your template hole size. If it's too small or too large then you will have a harder time getting the rhinestone in or to stay in the template. I personally cut a 2.5-2.6mm hole but would suggest that you cut a series or different size holes to find what brushes in the easiest for you.


I've tried all that - a thick layer, circular motion, etc. I tried 3 different size holes - 2.4, 2.6, 2.8 - and that didn't help.

It's on its own template (cut out of sticky flock). So many stones stick to the brush that they pull out the ones that are already in the holes. They stick to the brush immediately as soon as I start brushing. I guess I will just avoid using ss6 stones.


----------



## serdnaclsg87 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you tried using a foam brush, the kind that doesn't have bristles? I haven't tried it but it might be worth a shot for you.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

If static is an issue you might try rubbing over the template with a dryer sheet, and see if that helps.


----------

